# Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen



## Zota (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe, da sich unsere Goldorfen und Shubunkins momentan recht merkwürdig verhalten.
Unser Teich ist ein gutes Jahr alt, an der tiefsten Stelle ca. 1m mit Flachwasserzonen. Er hat ca. 25 qm Fläche, leider weiss ich das Litervolumen gar nicht, da wir das Wasser damals aus dem Brunnen eingelassen hatten.

Wir haben 10 Goldorfen und 5 __ Shubunkin. Bisher war alles bestens, die Fische waren bisher munter und fresslustig. Seit ein paar Tagen nun sammeln sich alle Fische an einer Stelle im Flachwasser ganz eng aneinander gedrückt. Man hat den Eindruck, dass die Shubunkins eher mal rausschwimmen und auch mal was fressen, die Goldorfen sehen wir fast nur noch dort. Geht man nah an diese Stelle, schießen aber alle in heller Panik ins tiefe Wasser, um sich gleich dort wieder einzufinden.

Auf der anderen Seite des Teiches, dort wo wir eigentlich immer füttern, haben wir gestern bemerkt, dass sich Mini-Nachwuchs tummelt. Also kleine Fische im Tiefwasser und große im Flachwasser - verkehrte Welt! 

Könnte es sein, dass das so eine Art Brutpflege ist? Damit keiner vom Nachwuchs nascht? 

Ich habe mir die Fische genau angesehen, __ Parasiten kann ich nicht entdecken. Den PH-Wert haben wir überprüft, der liegt bei 6,5. Wir füllen den Teich momentan täglich mit Brunnenwasser nach.

Hat jemand schon mal ähnliches bei seinen Fischen beobachtet oder weiss was hier los ist?

Danke und Gruß,
Tanja


----------



## jolantha (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Hallo, Zota
ist da, im Flachen, grade der Schattenplatz ??? Meine Kois verhalten sich ähnlich, liegen im Flachwasser zwischen den Pflanzen und genießen den Schatten.


----------



## Zota (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Huhu,
der Teich hat den halben Tag Schatten und erst ab Mittag kommt die Sonne rum. Der Platz den sich die Goldorfen da gesucht haben ist aber eher in der Sonne. Das ganze fing auch erst an NACH den heißen Tagen. Die letzten Tage waren bei uns relativ erträglich, auch mal Wolken zwischendurch.


----------



## teichalex (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Aloa ,
Also meine Goldorfen und andere fische Sonnen sich auch sehr viel also sie "stehen" ruhig inder flachwasserzone ca. 5 cm unterm wasserspiegel und genießen die Sonne biss man kommt und sie wegschwimmen .... ich denk mal ein recht normales verhalten-
LG Alex


----------



## Zota (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Hallo Alex,
meinste? Na ich werds beobachten.
Uns beunruhigt auch, dass die Fische seitdem fast gar nichts fressen wollen. Gut, wir hatten das auch letztes Jahr, dass mit Verlauf des Sommers der Appetit geschwunden ist. Aber momentan hat man den Eindruck sie fressen so gut wie gar nichts.
Nicht mal die angebotenen Mückenlarven aus der Regentonne sind besonders interessant...

LG,
Tanja


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Hallo Tanja,

völlig normales verhalten, die Fischis genießen
das Sonnenbad, machen meine Kois, Shubis
und Goldrotfedern zur Zeit jeden Tag...also kein
Grund zur Sorge 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zota (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Oh, danke, jetzt bin ich wirklich beruhigt.
Sieht ja echt aus wie bei uns. Sehr schön!


----------



## Wild (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Hallo Tanja,
25qm erscheinen mir sehr hoch gegriffen, wenn ich mir das Pflaster und die Seerosen anschaue!
Miss doch noch einmal ungefähr Länge und Breite nach.
Gruß Norbert


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Hi Norbert,

eventuell waren es 25qm Folie. Die Wasserfläche selbst schätz ich auch nur auf ca. 12qm, ca. 4m x 3m  (den Seerosenproportionen nach)

MfG Frank


----------



## CoolNiro (20. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

@ Norbert & Frank:

was hat das bitte mit dem Verhalten der Fische und mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Hi CoolNiro,

mit dem Verhalten direkt hats weniger zu tun, nur wäre der Teich bei so ner Größe für Orfen nicht geeignet (auf Dauer etwas zu klein um so groß werdende agile Fische einigermaßen artgerecht zu halten)

MfG Frank


----------



## Zota (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Hallo,
ihr habt recht! Ich hatte nach der Folie gerechnet. Es sind 15 qm. 
Gestern konnten wir die Fische wenigstens mal für eine Runde Mückenlarven begeistern.

Andy, fressen deine Fische momentan?

Grüße,
Tanja


----------



## MonaNelly (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

meine orfen haben sich genauso verhalten und sind kurzdarauf nacheinander gestorben....


----------



## Bebel (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Hi Tanja

Wie sind denn Deine anderen Wasserwerte?
Und ist noch etwas anderes auffälliges an Deinen Fischen zu sehen?

Haben Deine __ Shubunkin vielleicht an dieser Stelle abgelaicht? 

Eigentlich haben die Orfen bei diesen Temperaturen immer Hunger. 

Die Hitze der letzten Tage, setzt allerdings dem Teich und den Fischen schon sehr zu.

Ich hoffe es geht alles gut.

LG Bebel


----------



## CoolNiro (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Hallo Tanja,

ja, meine Fische fressen, aber lieber am Abend.
Wenn sie in der Sonne liegen ist Futter eher
uninteressant.



> meine orfen haben sich genauso verhalten und sind kurzdarauf nacheinander gestorben....



Die sehr "einfühlsam" formulierte Aussage von MonaNelly
würde ich nicht mit dem Verhalten Deiner Fische in
Verbindung bringen.

Wie siehts jetzt bei Regen aus, sind Sie da wieder
schwimmfreudiger?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Zota (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: Goldorfen drängen sich im Flachwasser zusammen*

Hallo zusammen,
heute schwimmen sie endlich wieder. 
Im Fachhandel hatte ich mich nochmal erkundigt, dort meinte man dass Goldorfen gerne im Schwarm laichen. 
Ja, es könnte sein, dass genau dort an der Stelle zuvor die __ Shubunkin gelaicht hatten. Na mal sehen. Ich werde berichten.

Gruß,
Tanja


----------

